# Hi new here..hehe im excited



## ledisxo (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi my name is Noemi call me AMY--my MUA name is Ledisxo same as here..i really interested in buying and trading MAC i luv urban decay which i think i own everything..so im trying to navigate and not get lost..but bare with me..thanks and xoxo to all


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome to specktra


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

welcome to specktra, amy.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm excited for you as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!

P.S. - You should post pics of your UD collection so I can drool, haha.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

